# An easy way to record e-drums?



## ralphy1976 (Oct 21, 2009)

Right,

I am toying withe idea of getting an e-drum as i really do not like drum programming and i am taking some drum lessons (+ i have always loved to hit stuff..so..)

So, to simplify the recording (ie i do not want to mess wiht MIDI right now) i was thinking about connecting the electronic module out to some good active monitors and then record that with a mic in front of each sub (stereo) and feeding this input into something akind a Lin6 UX2.

I call this a "cheap and cheerful" way to do it.

Has anybody got simpler suggestions / better ideas?

Thanks


----------



## loktide (Oct 21, 2009)

if you just want to record the audio signal from the e-drum module, i'd simply go from the module's output(s) into your soundcard or audio interface.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks Christian, well i had thought of that wasn't totally sure.

so basically what you are suggesting is usding the audio output and instead of plugging them into active speaker to directly plug them into the audio input of a soundcard / audio interface?


----------



## Fionn (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, will be very basic and easy to do, if your interface has 2 inputs that is! although you said you don't wanna do MIDI, it is the best way in the end!


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 21, 2009)

What I do is very easy and though it does use midi it is way easier than you probably think. 

All I do is e drums on (td-3) midi out to my interface (fw-1082) into recording program (sonar) and a drum synth (ez drummer). Now as long as I have selected ez drummer (any other drum program will work ex. session, ect) to be a midi instrument track and select in ez drummer for my controller to be default drum kit; all I have to do is hit record and play. All of the beats are recorded as midi hits and played through the ez drummer synth. Sound awesome and is freaking easy to set up. 

Additionally, the best part about recording this way is that I can edit the midi track with the piano roll view to make my drumming better than I actually played it!

Try it out. It might sound confusing, but it is much better than recording your speakers


----------



## rob_l (Oct 22, 2009)

^ That. Not to mention that MIDI files take up virtually no space and have, in general, very little latency when recording - No audio just "on/off" essentially... 

What I do is use a TD12 kit with 5 tom pads, snare, 2 crash, ride, kick - hats and remapped the MIDI notes for the pads to match those of EZDs DKFH, and then created an almost identical note-map in Superior for the Rolands. I monitor the outputs of the eDrums, mixed with the outs from the DAW (for zee click track) so as to avoid any latency from the drum plugin. This way you can (in ProTools) try out different quantizing schemes (if needed) and in the MIDI editor just point and click to drop hits in.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 22, 2009)

^ Yep, this is it straight from the gear king himself!


----------

